# It's now or never!



## peaches (Sep 4, 2008)

The last post I had on here was in 2011, I can't believe how time has flown. My husband and I bought a house to move to The Silver Coast area in 2007. We intended to move at the time, anyway to cut it short, things got complicated because of the age of the children at the time and we stayed in the UK, renting the house to cover mortgage etc. We managed to hold on to the house and intended to move once the kids were over the school/uni stage. Tragically my husband passed away in June this year and of course I thought I would sell the house and forget about moving, but somehow I've come to the conclusion it would be good to have a fresh start and with my daughter her husband and my 2 grandchildren (2 years and baby), we are thinking of selling up here and making the move. It seems scary and we'll have a few mountains to climb, but otherwise it will only have ever been a dream and I feel I really should do it, for me, for my daughter and her family (they are both surfers), and for my sons (one who is at uni in Scotland and one travelling after finishing a degree), and especially for my husband who loved the place and I'm sure will be with us all the way in spirit.... I hope I have the strength and determination to do it this time, one more adventure, fingers crossed....


----------



## Deithrian (Dec 26, 2015)

peaches said:


> The last post I had on here was in 2011, I can't believe how time has flown. My husband and I bought a house to move to The Silver Coast area in 2007. We intended to move at the time, anyway to cut it short, things got complicated because of the age of the children at the time and we stayed in the UK, renting the house to cover mortgage etc. We managed to hold on to the house and intended to move once the kids were over the school/uni stage. Tragically my husband passed away in June this year and of course I thought I would sell the house and forget about moving, but somehow I've come to the conclusion it would be good to have a fresh start and with my daughter her husband and my 2 grandchildren (2 years and baby), we are thinking of selling up here and making the move. It seems scary and we'll have a few mountains to climb, but otherwise it will only have ever been a dream and I feel I really should do it, for me, for my daughter and her family (they are both surfers), and for my sons (one who is at uni in Scotland and one travelling after finishing a degree), and especially for my husband who loved the place and I'm sure will be with us all the way in spirit.... I hope I have the strength and determination to do it this time, one more adventure, fingers crossed....


I'm sorry to hear about your husband peaches 
I've only experienced the loss of my grandfather, but if what I saw at the time is what I did see, there's nothing to worry about 
It seams like there's something strong pulling you to make the move and if you can do it with the rest of your family that sounds like a great plan!
You can support each other and deal with problems easily :boxing:
At any rate, a fresh start appears to be the right thing to do these days.


----------

